# Fergie may have eaten an earplug



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Is a small foam earplug going to cause problems or could it pass through or be thrown up? I don't know 100% for sure that she's eaten it, but she goes after them if she can. I have to keep them under my pillow so she can't get to them, and when I pulled the sheets off the bed this morning I put the earplug on the bathroom counter. Hours later I noticed it's not there anymore and I can't find it anywhere..... She's sleeping a ton today and not eating as much as normal, but after having 30+ people in the house yesterday for a party it's entirely possible that she's simply still not back to normal after that excitement. She always sleeps a lot the day after we have people over! So I really have no idea if there's something wrong or if she's just recovering like I am. The earplug in question is one of those soft foam ones that you twist to stick in your ear, where the end sticking out is flared out. Last time she ate something small and indigestible (a hair tie) she threw it up later, but I'm very nervous about not being able to find this thing anywhere.....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:dis *sigh* I've seen MANY a foam earplug in the litterbox. Oh, that Mousie-kitty.... :dis 

I don't know _WHAT_ it was about the earplugs, either the smell/flavor (yuk!) of ear-wax or the soft way they felt as she would play with and chew them. I kept trying to tell my husband to keep them away from the kitties, but he'd empty his pockets ...wherever... and I'd either quickly put them away or I wouldn't notice until hours later and not realize there *had* been earplugs in his Pocket-Pile. Mousie gave me *many* earplug-poo gifts over the years. I never knew she'd eaten them until I found them in the litterbox.

Keep an eye on Fergie, you know what a kitty with digestive upset/blockage looks like, but I think the pliable earplugs get moved along by the peristalsis of the intestines with few, if any, problems.
I wouldn't be worried. 
_Is Fergie the one who had abdominal surgery for the yarn? That would be the only thing that would make me keep a closer eye on her._
h =^..^=


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> _Is Fergie the one who had abdominal surgery for the yarn? That would be the only thing that would make me keep a closer eye on her._
> h =^..^=


Yup, the very same not-so-bright kitty :roll: She started throwing up after the yarn about 24 hours after eating it, so I'll be paying very close attention to her tomorrow.... So adorable, and so very dumb... :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

WhiteKitties said:


> So adorable, and so very dumb... :?


I'm sorry, I know this is a serious worry, but this ^^^ made me LOL! :lol: Ah, these crazy kitties of ours...
*_best wishes for a happy outcome_* Literally! :wink


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

It's been four days, and I haven't found the earplug or any brightly colored poop, but she's also eating normally, hasn't thrown up at all, and is crashing around the house just like she always does. I'm assuming I would have had a problem by now, so I can be safe relaxing, right? Of course, I'm not going to completely relax unless I find the stupid earplug.... :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I know I won't be able to soothe any of your worries over your girl, but after 4 days, _and especially after 4 days of normal poop-habits_, I'd say the danger is safely past and the ear-plug has already been scooped and tossed out. There isn't anywhere in there that it could hang around and hide out. Inside a cat there is only one way in, one way out and only one dark path inside until it ever reaches the light-of-day again. 

The only time I saw some of Mousie's ear-plug adventures was when the ear-plug was on the uppermost side of the poo and/or it had released from its' (um  ) _compressed-state_ and returned to its' normal size.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Heidi, I DO feel better. It's one of those things where you're pretty sure you're okay, but it's nice to have that thought echoed and reinforced!


----------

